# Jun spoiler or carbon boot?



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Need to have a clear out, so one of my boots has to go, but can't decide what one...


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

The spoiler looks awful from the back, so sell that!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

mifn21 said:


> The spoiler looks awful from the back, so sell that!


Not sure those low angles are helping it much!

Any better?!


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Carbon boot and carbon nismo style lip


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Spoiler looks good side on but a little big from the front and rear. 

Personally i'd go with the carbon boot, compliments the bonnet.


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Thats an easy one.

Keep the carbon boot and spray it white then get a Do-luck 32 -34 GTR spolier like this one  

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/106223-do-luck-32-34-rear-wing.html


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

I like the Jun spoiler, its not as bad as some of the crap people are putting on their car.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

stick with the Jun, carbon bootlids are 10 a penny


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Keep the spoiler


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Jun spoiler all day long :smokin:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd go with the JUN spoiler to


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Jun Spoiler, as it finishes off the look, I don't think the rear carbon boot compliments the rest of the car very well. As for having a standard rear spoiler on a car with that kit, I rekon that would look a bit too plain.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Jun spoiler for me !!!!! :thumbsup:
Cars to bare looking with just the carbon bootlid.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

The JUN spoiler helps keep its booty in check but the carbon boot lid looks better so its 50/50 from me


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Keep the spoiler.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Carbon boots look cak ,Jun spolier is nice...


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Anyone who knows and appreciates original rare aftermarket parts knows!!

KEEP THE JUN ! :thumbsup:


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Jun all the way, your car suits it anyway, its quite radical and fits in with the rest of the bodykit and decals. Tame GTR's just look cack with it hanging on the back


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Surprisingly for me Renton I'd say lose the big JUN spoiler, it looks so dated now! However make sure you keep a rear lip spoiler! Glad to see you still have her though fella?

I take it the yellow pad things on the first photo under the tyres stop flatspotting?


----------



## F34RLS (Apr 10, 2011)

Get both


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Not a record but a 2 1/2 year thread resurrection.....nice! 

Didnt he sell or part that car out AGES ago??

TT


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Jun Spoiler for me mate.


----------



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

well if he didnt renton sell me the carbon lid mel your gtr is automotive porn what a vehicle


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

It would have to be the Jun Spoiler for me too mate.


----------



## bcruzfersher (Feb 21, 2013)

I actually like the look of the carbon boot.
I realise that you already HAVE one, but don't they make carbon boots with reinforcement mounts for spoilers? Or perhaps you could find some reinforcement mounts to put under it to allow for mounting?


----------



## knighty84 (Jan 24, 2013)

Keep the carbon boot in my personal opinion, really not feeling the spoiler at all


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

An Old thread lol


----------



## hudders (Dec 6, 2011)

Shame this thread is an old one. 

My advise would to have to keep the carbon boot.........and sell the JUN one to me :thumbsup:


----------



## welsh bob (Feb 20, 2013)

keep the jun one  seen this car on you tube  look amazing and goes well to


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

I'd keek the Jun one on... The carbon boot looks shit without a spoiler,but that's just me.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

I love the jun spoiler, Iv got a genuine one going on mine


----------



## mhhforyou (Jul 12, 2012)

More pics of the car please...

Jun forever



Mel HKS said:


> Anyone who knows and appreciates original rare aftermarket parts knows!!
> 
> KEEP THE JUN ! :thumbsup:


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

Jun spoiler Gets my vote


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

I thought they never made a copy of the jun spoiler....... If that's it, I now know why. 

Sorry but that is ugly and 100% not the JUN discussed here.


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

At what point did I say it was a Jun spoiler? I just said it gets my vote, referring to the fact that I have a big spoiler, which is usually what people don't like.

Anyway I don't see how you can say it's that much different than the Jun.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Moddingdog said:


> At what point did I say it was a Jun spoiler? I just said it gets my vote, referring to the fact that I have a big spoiler, which is usually what people don't like.
> 
> Anyway I don't see how you can say it's that much different than the Jun.


Really? your short post and a picture referring to what you wrote says all that?  Well done.


In my opinion your spoiler looks nothing like a JUN.


----------



## AleX-34 (Mar 6, 2013)

KEEP THE JUN!!!!!!!


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Moddingdog said:


> Jun spoiler Gets my vote


Is that the gracer spoiler? Iv got a JUN on mine but I nearly got a gracer. For me it was more about aero than looks. Higher blade = cleaner air.


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

It's by Epracing, twin carbon blades.


----------



## Nelis7 (Apr 13, 2016)

I would go for the JUN spoiler, suits the car way better!


----------

